# B&W CM1 versus NHT Classic 3...first impressions



## warpdrive

Hey there,

I just got my new NHT Classic 3 and I thought I would let you know my impressions.

I bought a pair to upgrade my TV system. This is hooked up to a Onkyo 875. I was using a set of B&W CM1 and decide to move my CMs to my main HT system.

Before I bought my B&W CM1, I had been looking for a very musical high quality compact speaker and then I heard the B&W at my local dealer and was seduced by its very listenable quality. They sounded neither harsh or bright, nor too laid back....just right IMO. The bass is nice and punchy for a small speaker and is satisfying even without a sub.

The NHT Classic 3 is a three way speaker (sealed) and actually has better measureed frequency response with better dispersion so I was curious how it would compare against the B&W CM1 which is a two way design with a small 5" Kevlar woofer. I was coming from an Energy C-3 which was also a neutral speaker (according to the measurments). 

I did some A/B'ing of the two speakers and here are my initial thoughts.

The Classic 3 is a very neutral speaker. Mids are a bit more forward than my CM as the vocals tend to sound a bit more in your face. There is a bit more body to vocals which makes male voices sound a bit more realistic on the NHT. However, there is a slight upper midrange emphasis which brings out a slightly grainier presentation on female vocals. I thought it was my recording but I threw some of my reference CD's from Sheffield at them but it still remained.

The NHT's highs are just a bit more subdued and lacking a little bit of that something that makes high hats sound sizzly and the cymbals sound as realistic as on the CM1. I prefer the CM1 for bringing a bit more realism to the sparkle of those instruments. The NHT sounds a bit more subdued and not anything like I remember the earlier NHTs I've heard. All in all I think the CM1 manages to sound more lively but realistic. The NHT is just a bit more metallicky sounding but a bit less realistic in the top end at the same time.

Bass is quite similar than I had initially expected. The CM1 sounds a bit more strained if you drive it to higher volumes and the CM1 stuggles a bit with its smaller driver, but it certainly doesn't sound as small as it looks. I was incredibly happy with the CM1 without a sub for 80% of my music which emcompasses everyting from pop, classic Rock, trance, folk, electronic, Big Band. There is a slight midbass emphasis that goes away if you plug the ports with the supplied bungs, and it sounds tight without unbalancing the rest of the spectrum. I think the NHT does a great job with the bass, a slightly tighter sound to it, but it doesn't really have a big edge on bass extension over the CM1 in my medium sized room. The bass is smooth and the weight is proper.

The imaging seems wider and deeper on the NHT, it just has a more 3D effect. The CM1 seems to be a more restricted in depth with my placement about 1 foot away from the wall. If I move the CM away from the wall, they do improve a lot more in depth and width of the image, but overall I think the NHT has more soundstage realism, it just seems to place the instruments with more separation between them.

As far as detail, I think the CM has a nicer treble detail but the NHT conveys more detail in the mids and upper bass. The CM has a nice midrange that sounds more listenable over long periods, especially for female voices. It's just more convincing in that respect.

All in all, I think both are great speakers. Even if the CM is more colored in its measurments, I think it conveys what I like in my music more. The NHT's strength lies in its soundstage and overall linearity, and has more uniform body to its mids which gives it a bigger sound without sounding over the top. There is a bit more detail in the mids, and the bass is smooth and tight. The CM1 sounds a bit more dynamic at lower volumes, but the NHT does better at slightly higher volume.

edit: Does anybody know of what is happening over at NHT? It seems their financial future is in doubt, and they might be looking for a buyer.


----------



## Sonnie

Very thorough review... thanks! 

All those speakers sure look nice.


----------



## warpdrive

Thanks. Yeah, I love the way the CM looks. I think you pay a slight premium for the B&W's just because of real Wenge veneer and those fancy brushed accents and magnetic attachments for the grille (making the front look clean) I'm a slight sucker for a pretty face. The B&W is made in the UK whereas the NHT are designed in USA, Made in China.

Call me shallow but one thing I don't like about NHT is that the bottom surface is rounded and you need to attach these rails to make them stand up straight. However, they look a bit funny placed on a standard speaker stand (you can sort of see that in the picture)

Since it does look like NHT is in financial trouble, it's hard to recommend them because who knows if there will be parts for them a few years later. If so, I might pick up another pair if they sell more at half price like they did the "Special Dark" finish. There are still dealers selling off the Classic Four model (has built in sub) for $1000 which is half off the MSRP. Great deal if you are looking for a good quality full range speaker


----------



## Exocer

I did read something over on another forum where it was said that there weren't anymore engineers working at NHT... and that their oldest employees have only been in the company for a maximum length of 2 years  things certainly aren't looking good. But as was said, NHT engineering/design may resurface in another form under another name if it comes to that.

I do love my SB-2's though, amazing little buggers they are


----------



## warpdrive

Exocer said:


> I did read something over on another forum where it was said that there weren't anymore engineers working at NHT... and that their oldest employees have only been in the company for a maximum length of 2 years  things certainly aren't looking good. But as was said, NHT engineering/design may resurface in another form under another name if it comes to that.


Yes, I saw that too. It's sort of like cutting your two feet off to lose weight. Not a very good plan for the health of the company.


----------



## Exocer

warpdrive said:


> Yes, I saw that too. It's sort of like cutting your two feet off to lose weight. Not a very good plan for the health of the company.


Agreed.

Awesome TV you have btw. :bigsmile:


----------



## Exocer

any updates on the classic 3s?

Have you noticed any differences in sound after break-in?


----------



## warpdrive

They are pretty much broken in (I've been gaming, movies, even run some loud music through them for a few days, probably about 50 hours of use overall...I always run them nonstop to make sure they are fine within my return period). 

My impressions haven't changed much at all. I still like its bass a lot, and I really like its 3D quality, but the slightly metallicky upper midrange still is there which is still my biggest complaint. In the picture above, you can see the foam piece that they recommend sticking below the tweeter, but I really didn't notice much difference, maybe the highs are a bit more subdued with it on. I think the NHT's highs are nicer for people sensitive to brightness, but for me, I still think the B&W is more detailed and livelier in the highs.

I still like the speaker a lot though and I'd seriously consider adding the Classic 2 or Absolute Zero to my rears or maybe as a good desktop system.

If NHT has another "clearance" of excess stock, I'll definitely want to pick up more stuff from them.


----------



## Exocer

Thanks for the update! I too thought about getting absolute zeros for the desktop. Glad you're satisfied:T


----------



## Pupton

Hi Guys, coming in late here, but thought your analysis is very good... based on your descriptions, I'd also recommend the NHT M5's (for the right price, of course) as it does alot of what both speakers described here don't do...


----------



## warpdrive

Yeah, the M5's at the recent clearout prices were a steal. I definitely could have seen myself picking up a set if I was in the market. Although they would be getting away from the mini-monitor form factor which I seem to be attracted to. The Classic 3 would be the largest speaker I'd want in my small room (mainly from a visual clutter point of view...yes it does matter to me)


----------



## warpdrive

My Classic 3 has developed a chirping sound in the midrange when playing some certain bass heavy tracks. I called the service center in Toronto and they aren't sure how servicing is going to work since NHT is going through some reorganization. I'm still waiting for them to find out so I can claim warranty service.


----------



## Exocer

warpdrive said:


> My Classic 3 has developed a chirping sound in the midrange when playing some certain bass heavy tracks. I called the service center in Toronto and they aren't sure how servicing is going to work since NHT is going through some reorganization. I'm still waiting for them to find out so I can claim warranty service.


I had a similar problem with an SB-2, except it sounded like more of a tinsel slapping sound. Called them up and they shipped me a replacement driver pronto. Of course this was before the restructure. My guess is you'll be well taken care of


----------



## warpdrive

Yeah, I guess my sound could be described as a tinsel sound also.....which driver was replaced?


----------



## Funkmonkey

nice comparo, warp. I am anxious to hear how they sound (esp. the B&W) compared to your MBS-01's, when you get them of course. (did you order the MBS or MTS, or both?)


----------



## warpdrive

you must have me confused with the other warpdrv


----------



## Funkmonkey

warpdrive said:


> you must have me confused with the other warpdrv


*DOH !!!* sorry about that, my bad. :duh:


----------



## Exocer

Funkmonkey said:


> nice comparo, warp. I am anxious to hear how they sound (esp. the B&W) compared to your MBS-01's, when you get them of course. (did you order the MBS or MTS, or both?)


in my case, the 6.5" woofer


----------



## warpdrive

Exocer said:


> in my case, the 6.5" woofer


hmm interesting. Mine sounds like it was the midrange, but I should try it again to ensure it really isn't the woofer.


----------

